# P1853. Need help



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*All of a sudden I get this error:*
Friday,30,March,2007,18:56:05
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Control Module Part Number: 02E 300 043 
Component and/or Version: GSG DSG 070 1126
Software Coding: 0000020
Work Shop Code: WSC 44551

18261 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from ABS Controller
P1853 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 71660 km
Time Indication: 0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*I did a full autoscan and I have no fault codes other than the one above. 
Bentley manual says to check data bus and abs. I checked. Everything seems fine.
Any idea?*


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: P1853. Need help (lf06vwjtdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_I did a full autoscan and I have no fault codes other than the one above. 

Mind posting that complete scan?


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: P1853. Need help (Theresias)*

Dude, I don't have a problem posting a full scan. The fact is though that several times when I asked for help, I've been told to post a full scan and the thread was left at that...a full scan.
I said that I ran a full scan and I have no codes anywhere other than the DSG with a P1853. So if you or somebody else happen to have any idea as far as what the problem might be, I'd appreciate any help you can give me.
If you don't, it's still fine. I won't think any less of you. You have a great product and I'll keep being a happy customer. That's all.
Now give me a hand solving this problem already.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: P1853. Need help (lf06vwjtdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_The fact is though that several times when I asked for help, I've been told to post a full scan and the thread was left at that...a full scan.

I tried a search on your old topics and wasn't able to come up with one that fits that description - as far as I figured you always got an answer afterwards.

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_I said that I ran a full scan and I have no codes anywhere other than the DSG with a P1853.

The problem seems to be directly related to your ABS system, sadly you did not post any details (e.g. control module part number/software version), so there is no way to check that part easily without asking for the full scan.

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_So if you or somebody else happen to have any idea as far as what the problem might be, I'd appreciate any help you can give me.

Based on your data all I can tell you so far is what this new wiki entry tells...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...06227
In a more detailed explanation...
02 (Transmission) > 08 (Meas. Blocks) > 125/126/127 and see if any control module pops up that says "0" instead of "1". Afterwards do the same with 01 (Engine), 03 (ABS) and 19 (CAN-Gateway). If they all come up with nothing else and the fault code still doesn't clear we have to look a little closer...
P.S.: Did you get a software update recently from your dealer or have other modifications been made?
*update*
WIKI entry has been updated, check the special procedures part. Would still be interesting to know about recent updates/mods.










_Modified by Theresias at 5:51 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: P1853. Need help (Theresias)*

OK, you win. Here's a full auto-scan I just did
*
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Saturday,31,March,2007,11:51:14
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 65 69 72 76 77 7D

VIN Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (hidden for obvious reasons)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1126
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551
1 Fault Found:
18261 - Powertrain Data Bus: Implausible Message from ABS Controller
P1853 - 000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 71660 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 S HW: 3C0 937 049 S
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: 95018E3701041810000A00000F0000000119FF0F5C0000
Shop #: WSC 05095
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K0 959 339 E
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070
Coding: 0012021
Shop #: WSC 05095
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 1K0 920 972 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312
Coding: 0021407
Shop #: WSC 05245
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120
Coding: 3F7F0B600F1002
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 A HW: 1K5 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 005 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No: 1K0 920 972 L
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 B HW: 3C0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377
Coding: 0000501
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.2 D06 1701
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: BA900E880106403F7F04058FF0C8AF0400A540
Shop #: WSC 05095
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted  
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio ZSW 016 0017
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
In a more detailed explanation...
02 (Transmission) > 08 (Meas. Blocks) > 125/126/127 and see if any control module pops up that says "0" instead of "1". Afterwards do the same with 01 (Engine), 03 (ABS) and 19 (CAN-Gateway). If they all come up with nothing else and the fault code still doesn't clear we have to look a little closer...

Transmission Meas. Blocks.
125 is fine
126 gives all fine except for "Parking Brake" = 0
127 Error Group not available.
Engine Meas. Blocks
125/126/127 all fine (for those modules that exist)
CAN Gateway Meas. Blocks
125/126/127 all fine (for those modules that exist)
Trans. Basic Settings
I performed the 069 procedure. The Basic Settings title always says OFF even after I click the ON/OFF/NEXT button.
I cleared the code and at first it says there are no fault codes found. But when I close the module and go back and look at the fault codes, the code is back.

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_WIKI entry has been updated, check the special procedures part. Would still be interesting to know about recent updates/mods. 

Well, about a month ago I installed the TPMS (passive with button and connection to ABS). The installation was as smooth and uneventful as it can be. Auto-scan after install complete was all fine.
A week after that was all fine and so it was the week after that still.
I want you to know that I perform a full auto-scan every Friday night of every week, it's a habit for me. This code just popped up last night. 
Now it's possible that the error could be caused by the install, although I really think that's highly unlikely because I could not explain why it took a month for the code to appear.
I hope I gave you all the details you asked for. If not, let me know.


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: P1853. Need help (lf06vwjtdi)*

****Update:**** I performed the Basic Settings on 069 for a second time as I just realized that there was a paragraph that said to shut the engine off for 10 seconds and check for codes again.
I'm all clear! Fault code has disappeared. 
Dude you are DA MAN!!! Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is my auto-scan after the successful attempt to reset the code. Clean as bleach!
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
Saturday,31,March,2007,12:20:03
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 65 69 72 76 77 7D

VIN Number: 3VWDT71K06M783132
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1126
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0004738
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 S HW: 3C0 937 049 S
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501
Coding: 95018E3701041810000A00000F0000000119FF0F5C0000
Shop #: WSC 05095
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 39 AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900
Coding: 0013113
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: 1K0 959 339 E
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070
Coding: 0012021
Shop #: WSC 05095
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No: 1K0 920 972 L
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 4312
Coding: 0021407
Shop #: WSC 05245
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120
Coding: 3F7F0B600F1002
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 A HW: 1K5 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 005 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No: 1K0 920 972 L
Component: IMMO 3HL 4312
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 B HW: 3C0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377
Coding: 0000501
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.2 D06 1701
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: BA900E880106403F7F04058FF0C8AF0400A540
Shop #: WSC 05095
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377
Coding: 0000244
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio ZSW 016 0017
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05095
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by lf06vwjtdi at 9:22 AM 3-31-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: P1853. Need help (lf06vwjtdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_OK, you win.

Nobody wins here unless we figured your problem.









_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AC HW: 028 101 223 9
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000DG 7551

Already latest version.

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0004738

Looks ok, I thought it may come up a little different.

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_Transmission Meas. Blocks.
125 is fine
126 gives all fine except for "Parking Brake" = 0

You don't have an electrical parking brake... guess this is the actual issue.

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_I performed the 069 procedure. The Basic Settings title always says OFF even after I click the ON/OFF/NEXT button.
I cleared the code and at first it says there are no fault codes found. But when I close the module and go back and look at the fault codes, the code is back.

Did you switch off the ignition afterwards?

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_Now it's possible that the error could be caused by the install, although I really think that's highly unlikely because I could not explain why it took a month for the code to appear.

Agreed, it's most likely not related to the retrofit.

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_I hope I gave you all the details you asked for.

You did, thanks.
*update*

_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_I'm all clear! Fault code has disappeared. 

Cool, glad this worked out.









_Quote, originally posted by *lf06vwjtdi* »_Dude you are DA MAN!!! Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now YOU won.

















_Modified by Theresias at 6:20 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL, Ok we won together then...
I owe you a few pints of beer at the Khasthaus


----------



## boldfunction (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello there my friends. Sorry to revive an old thread but i've gotten the same error above after changing my fault ABS Pump on my Audi TT 2.0 TSFI 2008 model. Here is the picture:









Will this reset help me as well :/ Will be taking it to my mechanic with the ross link given above and hopefully all will be good.

Is this something serious if we keep driving with this error ?


----------

